# Daily Show and Colbert Report Election Night 2008



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

On 11/4 it appears that the shows are combined and have the title above. Check your recordings.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am glad I have three tuners. I am also recording the 8 hour coverage from BBCA. I like election coverage from folks who cannot vote in the election.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

The Daily Show and Colbert Report are being combined on 11/4. It looks like the show is live at 10pm and rerun at 11pm in place of the regular 2 shows and also thereafter.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it just me, or does anyone else see this as two episodes of "Scrubs" on TiVo?


----------

